# Standard Poodle puppy to Orijen or not?



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Lots of good food out there today. I'd stay away from anything that gets the majority of its protein from legumes. I don't necessarily use puppy food much after 5 months. I feed Victor, either select high energy or all life /puppy grain free. Just if you switch I recommend a slow transition 25% new to 75% week 1, 5050. 75/25 then all new.But thats just me and what has worked well for my household.


----------



## ddefusco (Mar 8, 2019)

Thank you for your input! Just to clarify, you do not look for large breed specific foods? I've found lots of mixed research on the topic.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

i think orijen is an "all life stages" food, except their puppy food of course. so you definitely can feed it to your pup till he is an adult. 

you can pick a similar "all life stages" food and you have an advantage working in a pet store since you can see the bag size and ingredient list right on the bag and go from there. its an experiment really since you need to see if your pup will eat it with no allergy issues.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

All of our dogs (2 spoos and a GSD) were fed large breed puppy formulas. I forget at this point what Lily and Peeves ate as pups, but Javelin came home on Fromm puppy gold and we switched to Blue Buffalo large breed puppy since at that point the oldsters were eating BB large breed adult. Now they eat home cooked.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Dogfoodadvisor.com is a great food review resource. I fed an all stages kibble that the breeder recommended.


----------



## jacqueline (May 23, 2011)

I just posted a long reply on a similar thread where the person was asking about Annamaet food. i'm not sure if it's legal/appropriate for me to copy my own post and put it into another thread, so check out the Annamaet thread -- i think it went up today.

And good luck with your search!


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you Mfmst for the food review link,
I've been looking for a good low calorie kibble for my spoo's and saw this thread. My girls Princess and Belle were recently diagnosed with a mild case of pancreatitis. They are both over weight and have been getting too much fat in their diet. I currently feed Blue Buffalo but see that it has 16% fat which seems way to high given their issues of late. So I'm perusing the site and see that about 8% fat is the least available. And they have these star ratings making one food over another look better or worse. It's really just confusing to choose. But I suppose I've got to get them away from Blue and onto a less fatty selection, and of course one that they will eat long term. So, I guess a small bag or 2 of a lower fat brand and just see how they adjust to it. I spend more time trying to figure all this out than I do with my own food. Geez!


----------



## LSTETZ (May 20, 2019)

Hello I read your post about the food you that is one of the best kibble food you can feed, at least back when I lived in NJ, I would for that however that food is very expensive, so I went in another direction, however changed when we moved to FL, what I always told people in the past as I used to breed and show if it is not broken don't fix it, however I do understand


----------



## TERIN (Mar 27, 2019)

ddefusco said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I recently adopted my 3 month old puppy and she came with a bag of the Orijen puppy and has done very well with it so far. However, I work for an online pet retailer and would prefer to use my discount if possible. At this time we carry most brands except for Orijen, Acana, and Fromm.
> 
> ...


With a new puppy, if you would like a food change it's usually best to consult 
pups breeder 
Breeders would have years of experience with different dog foods & should be very helpful with advice

Have you chosen a different food or still on Orijen


----------

